# Are Lamb, Apples, and Cinnamon ok?



## ParanoidPanda (Apr 28, 2017)

Hello everyone! I have a 3 month old hedgie named Hermes. My fiance and I got him a little under a month ago, and i just joined HHC today! We've been looking for some good treats to feed our hedgie and since he is our first, we've been a little overwhelmed. I just bought him some diff treats called Wellness Petite Treats with Lamb, Apples, and Cinnamon, and we were wondering if it would be ok for him?

The ingredients are: lamb meal, dried ground potatoes, tapioca flour, glycerin, lamb, chicken fat (preserved with mixed tocopherols and citric acid), cane molasses, pea fiber, apples, flax seed, chickpeas, salt, cinnamon, guar gum, mixed tocopherols added to preserve freshness, Rosemary extract.

Crude protein, not less than 14.0% 
Crude fat, not less than 11.0% 
Crude fiber not more than 5.0%
Moisture, not more than 18.0% 
Omega-6 fatty acids, not less than 1.0% 
omega-3 fatty acids, not less than 0.5%

Also it contains no meat by-products, corn, wheat, soy, artificial preservatives, colors, or flavors. It is also grain-free.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Yup, they'd be fine. 

Insects make really good treats - mealworms and crickets can be found at most pet stores, and sometimes smaller specialty stores will also have dubia roaches. You can also order a large variety of insects online. I like Rainbow Mealworms a lot. 

Welcome to HHC!


----------

